# Best Place To Buy Festool Domino



## Drew1House (Mar 18, 2007)

OK, I am thinnking that I am going to spring for it and get the Festool Domino… Many of you know that I have a buddy who owns Timberline Tools in Orem Utah… He gives me unreal deals if I am patient enough to wait for him to find them for me. However… He and Festool had a fight about their german us vp making derogitory cracks about his religion (wierd but offensive) so he wont carry their product… I would have purchased already as that kind of thing pisses me off… After really seeing this in action I guess I am looking at that it will do for me to the point that I am willing to compromise but want to buy somewhere that I can get a good deal. Plainly I amd not going to buy locally and support his competition even though I usually like to buy tools locally so if I need help it is available. This is going to be a little different so I am going to shop based on best price.; I think I will get the larger vacuum and tool combo…

Drew

The WoodWhisperer made me do it!


----------



## markrules (Feb 18, 2007)

The guys at The Utter Guys Orlando are a nice bunch. They sell some of our stuff and seems to do quite well.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Since it is so new, I am not sure how many bargains you will find on the Domino. When they first were introduced, Woodcraft had a nice package deal that was discounted over each individual piece. That is where I bought mine. It arrived about 4 days after I ordered it, with just the standard shipping. Anyway, since then I have only seen the standard pricing for the Domino.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

You won't get "best price" on any Festool product. Festool does a lot to try to control the end price, and the result is that dealers have to compete on service, because competing on price will get their dealership yanked.

I've gotten great service from Rob at the north Fresno location of Ideal Saw Works, but they're more a retail operation. For online and mail order, over at the Festool Owner's Group, Bob Marino of Bob Marino's Best Tools, the guys at McFeely's, and Timmy at Festool Junkie have all been participants in that community.


----------



## markrules (Feb 18, 2007)

Yep… dealers get in big trouble for selling for any price other than list price. The price is the price.


----------



## mot (May 8, 2007)

I have found that Bob Marino is very helpful.


----------



## Drew1House (Mar 18, 2007)

That is kind of what I figured… Fein is hte same way… (Germans) I think I am seeing a discount if you order the vacuum with it still for like $1300 with all the bells and whistles as well as the dominoes etc… We shall see. Ill call Bob.

Drew


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

write a few places and say that you are looking for "this and this and this and this"... what is your best deal".. tell them that you are checking out several places and the best deal "wins".

they might throw in some bonus items even if they can't change the price. 
the benefits to competition


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

Not allowed to sell for anything but what the manufacturer says! Isn't that price fixing?


----------



## BeaverTools (Dec 2, 2008)

Shameless plug but in this case it's on topic. We at BeaverTools have been selling Festool for a very long time in both our brick and mortar store in Saint Louis and online. We have real woodworkers available to talk to via phone about any tool we sell.

Please check our Festool Tools at beavertools.com and yes the fellas above are correct Festool works hard to control the pricing of it's product similar to bose so where you buy your Festools should really be determined by the service and support you get from the folks behind the site.

Happy shopping and I hope you have a great experience with your new tool weather you buy from beaver or one of our competitors. New tool day is always a great day!


----------



## Primitiques (Jan 17, 2009)

The the domino jointer everything that people say…is it really that great. Can anyone that has it tell me their thoughts. I own a furniture company, should I invest in one?
thanks, bill
primitiques, ltd.


----------



## MooreMichael (Jul 17, 2010)

Just so you know, we do the same thing with companies in the United States as well. In my industry the biggest examples of this are Gibson Guitars and Mesa Boogie Amplifiers. If you sell any of their products below MAP you put your dealer license on the line. In marketing we refer to this as a "Brand Standard", and a very strict one at that. The best, or most well known example of a brand that likes to control things is Apple. A crazy thing about them is that the official Apple Stores are the only one's really making a profit on their products. The only reason anyone else sells their products in the first place is because they consider the "i" to be a commodity that can get people in the door and you know what.., it works.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Keep an eye on e-bay. Quite often a used domino comes up for sale. There is one for sale right now.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Festool-Domino-System-/320576472754?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0#ht_500wt_1154

You can also find used dust extractors on e-bay.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

FWIW, I think fellow Lumberjock Kent Shepherd is a dealer. You might PM him for a price. Even if all dealers are priced the same, at least you would be giving the business to one of our own.

http://lumberjocks.com/KentS


----------



## metalingwoodsmith (May 28, 2017)

If anyone has a festool domino they would like to sell let me know.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.bobmarinosbesttools.com

Da best ^^


----------



## metalingwoodsmith (May 28, 2017)

If anyone has a used festool domino they would like to sell let me know


----------

